# Clutch Review Maroon/Black



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

SO I'm running EPI's Maroon primary and black secondary w/ 26x12 MST's on all 4. I was very very very happy with performance on the trails today, and playing around in the open sandy area we played in. You can hammer it and it just pulls and keeps pulling steady through the throttle. I found out you can get her rolling about 15 and nail it and she will throw the front end up no problems! The stall is almost not there at all w/ the maroon. Cant hardly feel it. I really like this set up. It's great! 

Now, to the bad part, she tops out at 61. And I mean stops at 61 no flashing to 62 and back or bouncing I mean hits 61 and then thats just it. no more. 

Other than that I love it. It rides exactly like I want it to on the trails.


----------



## Brock42 (Dec 18, 2008)

Got to admit its hard to keep the front wheels down when on pavement almost ricicolous


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Now, to the bad part, she tops out at 61. And I mean stops at 61 no flashing to 62 and back or bouncing I mean hits 61 and then thats just it. no more.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

hahaha is that a hint!


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

hahaha... and just what are you trying to say??


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

ouch..............


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Brock42 said:


> Got to admit its hard to keep the front wheels down when on pavement almost ricicolous


haha.. yep.. Brock will tell ya... I nailed it on the pavement and she bout through me off...


----------



## Brock42 (Dec 18, 2008)

yep i was right beside him and all i saw was tires shoot straight up i thought i was gonna look back and he was gonna be on the ground.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

xbigp said:


>


LOL thats funny^^

Polaris did it pull hard to 61 then fall flat?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

man if that's the case I need me some FCP. cause right now mine is lacking. Not sure why..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Metal Man said:


> LOL thats funny^^
> 
> Polaris did it pull hard to 61 then fall flat?


yep... pulled and pulled and pulled then just stoped. Hit 61 and that was it. Might be time to call VFJ now...


----------



## Brock42 (Dec 18, 2008)

Yeah that might help a bit before i got the stage 3 i was around 57 and the other day i got it up to bout 61 62 with the 28 mudlights so i was pretty pleased


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Didnt get too dirty...


----------



## Brock42 (Dec 18, 2008)

yeah maybe if we had done a little more riding than talking we could have got her looking good


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Brock42 said:


> yeah maybe if we had done a little more riding than talking we could have got her looking good


thats the truth.


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Im very close to getting the 28" Zillas and im thinking about going with the green or lime green secondary. In going with a green will i loose much more top speed then what you have?? Also, since the Zillas are so much lighter than many 28" do you think i will need to go all the way up to green?


----------



## cigaro (Dec 18, 2008)

I believe you would be fine with the green. You will loose a little topend.


----------



## ranchermoe (Jan 8, 2009)

I just got done with my almond secondary, My one trip up the road and back I hit 60 both ways with 28" zillas. I cant believe the noticible difference it has on low end. :rockn:
I never had problems wheeliing before but now its just crazy.


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

The almond is plenty for the 28 Zillas. I had the green and it was a bit of over kill.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

you got to 60? dang I should def. be able to get more than 61 then..................


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

With my green and 28 mudzilla's mine did 65 by the speedo


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

hmmm... something is wrong then... wonder if its my belt deflection. Or, my weight..  haha.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

not sure I only weigh about 130 so it could be a weight issue. That was with stock primary and weights


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha yeah I got more than 100lbs on ya!


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

brute650i said:


> With my green and 28 mudzilla's mine did 65 by the speedo


Was that before or after the FCP 801?


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

before I know and after it was pretty close to that from what flynt said. I havent gotten to ride it much since the new motor been waiting on misc parts.


----------

